# Joomla missing files causing mismatched checksums in daily output



## pez (Mar 11, 2018)

When I updated Joomla recently using ports, I was prompted afterwards to move or delete the installation directory. This is normal and has happened previously as well.

However now the daily periodic output includes an error for each file in that directory, eg:

Checking for packages with mismatched checksums:
joomla3-3.8.5: missing file /usr/local/www/joomla3/installation/COPYRIGHT
joomla3-3.8.5: missing file /usr/local/www/joomla3/installation/CREDITS
joomla3-3.8.5: missing file /usr/local/www/joomla3/installation/INSTALL
joomla3-3.8.5: missing file /usr/local/www/joomla3/installation/LICENSES

Is there an easy way to update the package for this to ignore these files?

thanks in advance
andrew


----------



## pez (Mar 12, 2018)

never mind, someone else put me on the right track

*sudo pkg check -r joomla3*


----------



## talsamon (Mar 12, 2018)

Are you sure? Found this
http://freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com/daily-security-run-output-and-joomla3-td6235484.html#a6235533


----------



## pez (Mar 12, 2018)

thanks, my method didn't work after all. the one you have posted looks like a good idea


----------

